# Fiat Ducato air con issues



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Last August we needed to get the air con recharged with gas as it had stopped working (2007 van performed under warranty). Now it has stopped again, but apparantly this is not covered in 3rd year of warranty.

Now I have to pay £94 to find out if there is a leak and MAYBE FIAT WARRANTY will cover it.

I have noticed a few other posts re faulty air con, just wondering if there are any other members with FIAT Ducatos whoo have had similar isses?


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

*FIAT aircon*

Yes, mine never worked from new. It took 3 visits to the FIAT dealers (60 mile round trip each time!) to discover that one of the hoses was leaking. Fixed under warranty!

Regards

robflyer


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a leak. Don't just recharge it have it pressure tested and checked out. You don't need a Fiat dealer for this, most will bring a specialist in anyway. The specialist chaps work mainly on diggers and trucks and many travel with all the kit. Any parts you need may be from Fiat although a lot of chaps can make or repair hoses. Leaky hoses and joints are quite common, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Air con*

Hi

Mine was re-gassed at Piccadilly Motors in Ripon, Fiat 3.0 engine

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Lufc, are you near York, if so there is a mobile bloke, Alan.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Lufc, do you only use your aircon when the weather is hot? Aircon units should be used periodically all year to maintain effective sealing of the "O" rings within the system and also for the oil to lubricate . They should also be serviced at least every two years and preferably annually. One of the most commonest reason for failure of air con is damage to the condenser especially if it is located in front of the radiator due to debris from the road, especially stones hitting it.
Lin


----------

